# My rat cages



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Full size picture of the new Petco Rat Manor that the younger girls live in:








Top half:








Bottom half:









This is the big cat cage that I keep my two older girls in:


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

I've made some changes to the Petco Rat Manor:


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

It looks awesome!


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you ^.^ I'll be making more changes to it tomorrow so I'll make sure to keep the pics updated!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice, I like the look of the rat manor. I just wish it was bigger.
i suppose the bigger one is the Martins 695 xD


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

I will eventually buy a double until critter nation but for now I'm going to make this petco rat manor as fun for my girls as I can. I figure the more levels I can make the more room they will have although they go everywhere together and sleep in a pile no matter how much room they have lol


----------

